# DVB-T mit Front Row



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Februar 2010)

Hi,
weiß jemand ob man unter Front Row auch mit DVB-T Fernsehen schauen kann? Bzw. kann man das irgendwie pimpen wenns nicht geht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ManfredMuster (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jan-Frederik Stieler,

ich weiß natürlich nicht ob Du mittlerweile bereits eine Lösung für Dein Problem gefunden hast wenn nicht 
gäbe es via pyetv vielleicht eine Möglichkeit die für Dich evtl. in Frage kommen würde. Dazu benötigst Du
allerdings weiterhin eine Mac OS kompatible Software die es Dir generell ermöglichen würde TV über Deinen
DVB-T Stick zu empfangen (zum Beispiel Eye-TV von Elgato).
(weiß leider nicht welchen TV Stick Du bei Dir nutzt) 

Mit Hilfe des pyetv Frontrow Plugins ist es Dir dann möglich Eye-TV direkt von Frontrow aus mit Deiner
Remote zu steuern. Nicht sonderlich schön aber vielleicht ein Ansatz.

*http://code.google.com/p/pyetv/*

mfg Manni


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mir eh von Eyetv mal die Demo runtergeladen und ausprobiert.
Leider findet der mit meinem Pinnacle Stick, ich denke mal das ich den Hybrid Pro Stick habe, der sieht zumindest so aus wie auf dem Bild bei den voreinstellungen von Eye Tv, keine Sender.
Entwerde habe ich hier in meinem Zimmer echt pech mit dem Empfang oder ich habe den falschen Stick ausgewählt.
Leider hab ich keinerlei Handbuch oder irgendwas anderes mehr um den Namen richtig festzustellen.

Aber zurück zum Thema, eigentlich ging es mir ja darum keine zusätzliche Software kaufen zu müssen. Aber da werd ich wohl nicht drumherum zu kommen. Bei Microsoft muß man das nämlich nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------

